# Someone with more trained eyes than me



## Gucci (Jul 30, 2012)

See anything obviously wrong here? I was under the impression that my amp was blown. I was listening and all of a sudden I heard a loud squeal from my engine bay (accessory belt?) and all of a sudden no bass, so I just assumed fried. I finally got around to taking the panel off, but really don't know what I'm looking for. I don't see anything obviously wrong but I was hoping for someone more familiar with amp guts who may have some input.

Amp is an MB Quart DSC1000.1


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Just going to throw this out there but did you check your fuses? Do you have another amp installed that is still working? I wonder if your alternators (maybe related to noise issue in engine bay) voltage regualation circuit fried and is allowing higher voltage to be sent out to the car. I have had this last one with the alt sending out unregulated voltage in excess of 17v's. My RF amp kept shutting down because of it.


----------



## Gucci (Jul 30, 2012)

07azhhr said:


> Just going to throw this out there but did you check your fuses? Do you have another amp installed that is still working? I wonder if your alternators (maybe related to noise issue in engine bay) voltage regualation circuit fried and is allowing higher voltage to be sent out to the car. I have had this last one with the alt sending out unregulated voltage in excess of 17v's. My RF amp kept shutting down because of it.


Yes I checked the fuses. And no this is currently my only amp. I am waiting on my friend to lend me his where I can experiment more. I'm not sure about the unregulated voltage, but my car does have en ELD. The protect light does not come on, the power light does.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

07azhhr said:


> Just going to throw this out there but *did you check your fuses? Do you have another amp installed that is still working?* I wonder if your alternators (maybe related to noise issue in engine bay) voltage regualation circuit fried and is allowing higher voltage to be sent out to the car. I have had this last one with the alt sending out unregulated voltage in excess of 17v's. My RF amp kept shutting down because of it.


+1 Always check the fuses first - All of Them. That's one of it's primary functions as a fail safe precaution.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmm. So it does still power on but is not iin protect mode. Hmmm. I like your idea of swapping amps. Definitely a great place to start. 

There are a few repair guys on this site so hopefully some of them will chime in on some things you might be able to check internally one the amp


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> +1 Always check the fuses first - All of Them. That's one of it's primary functions as a fail safe precaution.


 
Robert - besides Dave, who else do we have on here that the OP might be able to solicit help from?


Gucci - You could start with this guy *daveds50. *He is highly reguarded on this site. But I do know that there are more then just him too.


----------



## Gucci (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, I shot daveds50 a PM.


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gucci said:


> Thanks guys, I shot daveds50 a PM.


 i dont have a lot of time to troubleshoot over the internet, pretty busy around here, bunch of head units and old school amps just got done, so i now am getting ready for a race weekend. internet troubleshooting is extremely time consuming, and time is what i am short on. 

but what you see, is not very often a way to find out what is wrong. people think that smoked parts must be the bad parts... but there are often times that something else made those parts smoke. 

seen it a hundred times... people replace parts, and instantly smoke the same parts when powered up. 

but... the most common damaged amp, shows no visible sign of it being broken. looks like yours is one of those. 

Maxxsonics amps like your MB, Hifonics, and Autotek, i am hesitant to recommend any troubleshooting unless i am there checking it out for myself. the company that builds them, think they are fooling someone by sanding the numbers off some of the critical chips. and in cases of most techs, it works. however, unless i check out the circuit for myself, i woulddnt want to guess on what ones they use. while i have had those here for repair, i did not take any notes on it. like all Maxxsonics amps, i just figure it out when i see it. 

if you want me to fix it, no problem. any amp made after 1980 until today that is not a really big amp, can be fixed for $40 to $70. often, that is cheaper than what people spend to try to fix it themselfs.


----------



## Gucci (Jul 30, 2012)

daveds50 said:


> i dont have a lot of time to troubleshoot over the internet, pretty busy around here, bunch of head units and old school amps just got done, so i now am getting ready for a race weekend. internet troubleshooting is extremely time consuming, and time is what i am short on.
> 
> but what you see, is not very often a way to find out what is wrong. people think that smoked parts must be the bad parts... but there are often times that something else made those parts smoke.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I am going to look around for a few sales to see if its just worth it to upgrade. I've seen the coiled wires on the right look all exploded and was just expecting visual damage. 

If I decide to see about getting it fixed, where would I start with that?


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gucci said:


> Thanks for the input. I am going to look around for a few sales to see if its just worth it to upgrade. I've seen the coiled wires on the right look all exploded and was just expecting visual damage.
> 
> If I decide to see about getting it fixed, where would I start with that?


 coiled wires ? you mean the transformers ? not often do they burn up... but it can happen. 

about getting it fixed, send it.


----------

